# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Emigrantët: Legalizimi po na rrjep

## no name

*"I paguajmë të gjitha taksat dhe gjobat, ndërsa policia na dëbon pa asnjë shkak"*

Emigrantët në Greqi akuzojnë qeverinë vendase se "po u vjel paratë, ndërsa u jep dokumente që nuk kanë asnjë vlerë". Sipas tyre, vendimi i fundit i qeverisë greke për ligjërimin e emigrantëve të paligjshëm, është bërë me nxitim dhe pa strategji të saktë. Këtë, thonë emigrantët në Greqi, ndër ta edhe shqiptarët, e vërteton edhe konfuzioni midis organeve të ndryshme, lidhur me metodikën që duhet ndjekur për ligjërimin e të paktën 150 mijë emigrantëve klandestinë, që jetojnë në këtë vend. Sikurse denoncojnë vetë emigrantët, procesi i legalizimit të tyre është kthyer vetëm në një procedurë vjelëse për mbushjen e arkës së shtetit grek. 

Taksat dhe gjobat

Ata paguajnë taksat dhe gjobat e vendosura prej Ministrisë së Brendshme greke, por dokumentet që marrin prej zyrave shtetërore nuk kanë asnjë vlerë. Gjithnjë, sipas emigrantëve, nëse policia greke i ndalon në rrugë me vërtetimet e lëshuara prej zyrave të emigracionit, nuk e merr për bazë aspak këtë dokument dhe i dëbon për në vendet e origjinës. Emigrantët kanë denoncuar gjithashtu edhe sjellje raciste ndaj tyre. Ata thonë se mbahen për ditë të tëra prej policisë nëpër rajone, në kushte çnjerëzore. Për këtë qëllim, drejtues të Shoqatës së Emigrantëve Shqiptarë zhvilluan takime me krerë të Drejtorisë së Policisë në Athinë. Autoritetet policore pretenduan se nuk ishin të informuar në rrugë zyrtare për fillimin e procedurave të legalizimit të emigrantëve, ndaj policia nuk i konsideron si të vlefshme dokumentet e lëshuara nga strukturat shtetërore përgjegjëse për emigracionin. Drejtuesit e Shoqatës së Emigrantëve Shqiptarë u bënë thirrje bashkatdhetarëve të tyre të jenë tepër të kujdesshëm gjatë pajisjes me dokumentet e legalizimeve. Gazeta "Shqip" u interesua pranë Ministrisë së Brendshme të Greqisë për situatën e krijuar. 

Kaosi institucional

Pas kësaj, përmes një deklarate shtypi, kjo ministri shpjegoi se "procedura e legalizimeve bëhet në kuadër të strategjisë qeveritare për ligjërimin e të gjithë klandestinëve, të cilët jetojnë në këtë vend". Por Ministria e Brendshme greke nuk dha shpjegime për kaosin e krijuar lidhur me kompetencat e kontrollit, verifikimit dhe deportimit të emigrantëve. Kjo ministri sqaroi se nuk ka kompetenca për të ndaluar depërtimin e emigrantëve. Burime të kësaj ministrie bënë të ditur për "Shqip" se, shkresa për pezullimin e deportimeve i është dërguar Ministrisë së Rendit që në fillim të muajit gusht të këtij viti, "por nuk jemi në dijeni përse kjo shkresë ende nuk ka arritur në destinacion". Në këtë kaos, ata që e paguajnë rëndë me para, por edhe qëndrim nëpër birucat e rajoneve policore greke, janë pikërisht emigrantët. Ata, të pashpresë, të vjedhur e të demoralizuar, enden nëpër zyrat e bashkive dhe prefekturave. 




STUDIMI 


Më shumë probleme?

Emigrantët në Greqi

Në një studim të kohëve të fundit, të kryer nga Instituti Kërkimor Shqiptar për Emigracionin, thuhet se emigrantët shqiptarët në Greqi përbëjnë numrin më të madhe të emigrantëve tanë kudo në botë, rreth 700 mijë. Sipas studimit, problemi më i madh është legalizimi i tyre, ku asnjëherë politikat qeveritare emigratore greke nuk janë ngritur në nivelin e vendeve të tjera të Evropës. Shembulli më i mirë për qeverinë greke duhet të jetë ajo italiane, e cila konsiderohet promotor i politikave liberalizuese në interes të emigrantëve të palegalizuar. Në këtë proces, "thembra e Akilit" për Greqinë mbeten gjithmonë sigurimet shoqërore (ensimat) të emigrantëve, që vendet e tjera nuk e kanë si kusht. Numrin e blerjes së tyre, pra të siguracioneve shoqërore, autoritetet greke e kanë ligjëruar për të mbushur arkën e shtetit. 



Gazeta Shqip

----------

